
Ask HN: How much better are FAANG Developers/Engineers? - casper345
You always see new stuff coming from these tech companies or silicon valley with the &quot;woows&quot; or &quot;what geniuses&quot;. But I have started working with ACTUAL Senior Developers who are 30-40 years in their technical career. When working at FANNG companies before, people were smart but not <i>that</i> smart&#x2F;skilled compared to the teams I am working with now. Wondering other people&#x27;s thoughts
======
pinewurst
Being selected for being able to regurgitate a catalog of algorithms onto a
whiteboard on demand is hardly the same as "smart/skilled".

------
luizfzs
I'd say that those companies are interested in innovations, so they invest
more money on that than an ordinary company.

